# Do your dogs do this, too?



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

Our sheltie is on the small side as far as shelties go and has always slept with us at night. She knows the routine...sit by the bed till one of us picks her up and puts her up there, then she gets between us and gives us kisses and hugs. Then, I put on chapstick (or any kind of flavoured lip balm) and she wants to lick it off. If I put more on, she wants to lick that off, too. If I give dh a kiss after I put it on, she will lick it off his lips. Do your dogs do this, too? She seems to like some flavours better than others. :grin:


----------



## Nica (Oct 3, 2009)

How do u people? come up with this ............?


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

Nica...this is something she started doing all on her own! We never taught her to lick off lip balm...she just does it. I'm not sure if she just likes the taste of it or if she thinks we shouldn't be wearing it because it doesn't smell like us or what. I swear...we never taught her to do it...LOL


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

No, none of our dogs like us in the face. I will let them lick me on the arm or leg, but not the face.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It sounds like you both love your dog very much, and that she has a wonderful home.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

My dogs always want to lick me whenever I put lotion on my arms or legs. I guess it must taste good. :shrug:


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Is it bee's wax base? I think maybe they would be attracted to that. Just a guess. Or maybe it is the "sugar" smell and the same reason a dog will drink anti-freeze.

Just guessing. haha, it's cute though and will someday be a nice memory. 

digApony


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

My border collie seems to prefer gross outside stuff but the spaniels were licky critters. yuk. The cat grooming the top of your head was weird feeling enough


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

I love all my dogs but I can't stand being licked...but that doesn't stop me from kissing them on the top of the head


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

My cat goes crazy licking & nipping when I've used cleaners with bleach--the smell lingers on my hands for quite a while.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Obie is an obsessive licker, whenever we get out of the shower he tries to lick the water off my ankles/feet. It's soooooooo annoying. Keeping him out of the bathroom doesn't matter- he waits by the door and licks imaginary water off my feet/ankles when I come out. 

My dogs lick their feet/butts, other animals butt's, eat chicken/rabbit poop and all sorts of other nasty stuff- they do NOT lick our faces (unless they can sneak a quick one in). Puck likes to try to lick inside our noses (NO clue why!). All I can think of is that both are trying to groom us (dog pack thing). Kisses are fine- just not on the face, too many zoonotic diseases on our homestead.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Um... no. No animal is allowed to lick near my face. Nothing that licks it's butt is lickin' my face. 

I do, however, have a cat that loves lotion- doesn't seem to have a preference for 'flavor' either. If I put it on before bed I have a fight on my hands trying to go to sleep and fend off her licks.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Um... no. No animal is allowed to lick near my face. Nothing that licks it's butt is lickin' my face.
> 
> I do, however, have a cat that loves lotion- doesn't seem to have a preference for 'flavor' either. If I put it on before bed I have a fight on my hands trying to go to sleep and fend off her licks.


I love my pets. I probably would give my life for one of them BUT no animal is allowed to lick my face. (I know what else they lick!).


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Ahhh, mine all kiss me in the face all the time, so I cannot comment. I never put a connectiion to lip balm, though. Perhaps you can get some Alpo flavored Lip Balm, lol?

Mine all drop on my towels ont he floor and roll in them...is that normal??


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

digApony said:


> Is it bee's wax base? I think maybe they would be attracted to that. Just a guess. Or maybe it is the "sugar" smell and the same reason a dog will drink anti-freeze.
> 
> Just guessing. haha, it's cute though and will someday be a nice memory.
> 
> digApony


I'm not sure if it's bee's wax or not. I do know that she's not fond of Carmex, but any of the flavoured stuff, she's all over it! It could very well be the sugar smell.


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

Kasey is a little too round to reach her girly bits and I don't worry too much about germs...never have, so her licking my face doesn't bother me. A couple of the cats will lick us every so often, too. 

mekasmom...thank you! 

Ross...cats grooming the top of your head really IS a bizarre feeling! 

laughaha...Kasey will occasionally slurp our noses, too. One of our LGDs would clean under my finger nails when she was alive. It was so bizarre!


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Yuk! but this is America where each of us gets to set our own standards of personal care. I freely confess that when circumstances allow, I may not shave for a week and what self respecting dog would want a kiss anyway? Glen


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

My pug is a licker. Anytime I have lotion on my hands or legs he wants to lick it off, but he enjoys licking anyone anytime he can. In fact, he can be downright obnoxious about it and we have to get him to chill a little.... LOL


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

We are a big face licking family  
After I take a shower and go to bed, Boris always tries to roll on my head. He doesn't want me to smell like soap. And Rocky is always trying to lick my anti-perspirant off my arm pits...that is very annoying!


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Our dogs will sometimes be stealthy and try to give a quick lick on the face, but I don't encourage it.

Our dogs always want to lick Neosporin off of a wound. They'll even try to pull off a band-aid. They won't do that to a wound without it... just after we put on Neosporin. /shrug.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

alpacamom said:


> laughaha...Kasey will occasionally slurp our noses, too. One of our LGDs would clean under my finger nails when she was alive. It was so bizarre!


Funny! I have a cat who likes to chew on my nails although she's probably flossing her teeth with them. I would love a dog that could get under my nails- I'm constantly having to clean dirt out from under my nails.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Shelties are notorious for coprophagia, in other words they eat poop, so no, none of mine are allowed to lick my lips or face. One of my girls is very licky, she'll lick your legs, your hands, and loves licking feet, we try to discourage her though.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

wanda1950 said:


> My cat goes crazy licking & nipping when I've used cleaners with bleach--the smell lingers on my hands for quite a while.


We have a cat like that too, just LOVES bleach. When the kids swim she would lie on their back and lick their hair because of the chlorine.

No face licks from any animal here (except the occasional sneak attack from the dogs!) and I shudder at thinking of a dog licking lips.. yuck! Our dogs lick themselves, eat chicken poop, cow poop, dead animals and whatever else they can get into. I love my dogs, but :yuck:


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

laughaha said:


> Funny! I have a cat who likes to chew on my nails although she's probably flossing her teeth with them.


I have a cat that eats human hair. Not while it's attached to us, but I often find him chewing the hair in my hairbrush. I cannot for the life of me figure out why he does this.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Wolf Flower said:


> I have a cat that eats human hair. Not while it's attached to us, but I often find him chewing the hair in my hairbrush. I cannot for the life of me figure out why he does this.


Have you offered him some tuna flavored dental floss? If not, then what the heck do you expect him to use, Woman!?!?! lol


----------

